# Amar'e named Western Conference Player of the Month



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Suns power forward Amar'e Stoudemire was named the Western Conference Player of the Month for March after averaging 27.3 points and 9.9 rebounds during Phoenix's 12-2 month.
> 
> Stoudemire shot 57.7 percent from the field in March and 84.8 percent from the free throw line. He had seven games of at least 30 points, including a 44-point game with 14-of-16 shooting against Utah on March 19.
> 
> It is Stoudemire's first Player of the Month award this season. Other West nominees were Oklahoma City's Kevin Durant and Utah's Deron Williams. Miami's Dwyane Wade was named the East's Player of the Month.


http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/77438


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah baby! Good to see STAT getting the much deserved recognition.


----------

